# Contemplating adding a canister filter



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

I have an emp280 right now... but i have 4 rbps in a 58gal (36x18x20)... prolly have 3 in there for life. I might in the future beef up my filtration and I am wondering if I can add just a cheap fluval or XP1 and get some benefit.

I dont want to spend a ton since i already have a filter, but i am wondering if there would even be enough benefit from a lower level canister to justify the cost...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

penguin 330 wouldnt be a bad idea at all... its only $23 from bigals

probaly better than an xp1


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks..however im looking for a canister... i have a hang on the back filter already.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

go with a xp3 then you'll have 600gph which you need with a 58g tank and 4p's

btw 3 for life wouldnt work, tanks too short


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Fresh said:


> go with a xp3 then you'll have 600gph which you need with a 58g tank and 4p's
> 
> btw 3 for life wouldnt work, tanks too short
> [snapback]799785[/snapback]​


guess they are gonna have to deal with it







i have had many say 3 will be fine for life... 4 will be fine a long while... i did my research









the footprint of my tank will easily support 3... 36x18.5


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> guess they are gonna have to deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good way to treat your p's, really.

easily? they have a 3ft of swimming room man, thats like you and 2 dudes living in a jail cell.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

bah.. read the post in the discussion forum... the living in a closet example is ridiculous... 20 gal a piece for each piranha isnt enough? gonna have to disagree with any such logic... or how about a 250gal tank for 3 Ps? that would be enough wouldnt it?







20gal per fish is plenty... thanks for the advice tho

if you can show me a common rule that says more than 20gal per fish is necessary... im open to suggestion...


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

go for it i would get a ehiem 2213 or a 2215 it really makes a difference i have one on my 55 gal and my water chem and clarity is amazing def do it


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

ill give it a try.. thx


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> or how about a 250gal tank for 3 Ps? that would be enough wouldnt it?


bunch of noob pricks lately huh

show me where people said a 3ft tank is good for life, please show me


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

ur honestly asking me to find u people saying that 20gal per fish is not cool?
i will post it if u want.. and im not being the prick, ur being the counter logical ass defying the logical rules here

PS... u have been a member 4 months longer than i have been using this site... props to ur crazy amount of knowledge and post whoring









i would agree with u if it was a 55 gal skinny tank that was only 12" deep... severly cuts off swimming room, but almost 20" of depth is plenty of room for Ps to be near each other


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

4 months? some1 failed math.

feb04-nov04=10 months bud

im not even close to being a "post whore", talk to k fizzly on that one


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Fresh said:


> 4 months? some1 failed math.
> 
> feb04-nov04=10 months bud
> 
> ...


failed math? dont make me compare educations







u dont have to be registered and whore posts to get use out of this site









so please, go about ur business... i will rely on the useful knowledge of EVERYONE else on this site and disregard ur 50gal per fish rules.... good luck with that

so if u have any actual claims to backup anything u say, let me know... or if u want to keep it on a more personal level like u have taken it to... let me know as well


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

bro who's saying a 50g rule? 3 p's should not live in a 36inch tank, simple as that.

you're trying to get personal with the education comment but you absolutely do not know me so how must you know about my education?

please


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

whoa there captain... u took it there with the math comment... dont get all defensive now. No, i dont know u.. but i do know u dont want to compare...

If you want to call the "you dont know me" card and saying i dont know about ur education... lay off bringing my education into the convo in the first place "bud"

So if 36" is too small... what config of 20gal/fish for 3 Ps is logical? is that even possible? if u say 75gal... ehhh...wrong, ur over 20gal/fish...and if a 75g was the norm.. the 25gal/fish would be the rule wouldnt it? im sorry, i just dont see ur logic and what ur saying is counter intuitive to everything on this site


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

not once have i ever seen anyone on this site say a 3ft tank is good for life. get your dick off the 20g rule for a second jesus. a tank that is at least 48x18 would be min. for 3 p's IMO, sorry if i want to give my p's their room


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> lay off bringing my education into the convo in the first place "bud"


i would of if you could add correctly since 4 months is a lot different than 10 months


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Fresh said:


> not once have i ever seen anyone on this site say a 3ft tank is good for life. get your dick off the 20g rule for a second jesus. a tank that is at least 48x18 would be min. for 3 p's IMO, sorry if i want to give my p's their room
> [snapback]800075[/snapback]​


honestly, to each their own. Just please dont act like what I am doing is wrong. If you like more room for your Ps, more power to ya. I did a TON of research and reading books before I bought my Ps, which is way more than the average person does. Anything i have ever read has stuck to that 20gal rule, i dont think it would be so widely expressed if it wasnt commonly accepted....

I dont fault you for wanting more room, thats cool. But i def didnt want only 2 Ps and i got a 60gal tank for next to nothing, and like i keep saying my habits are a product of everything i have read on this site and in books....


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

chill people good lord ok i had 3 caribes in a 55 gal for about 4 months i put them in a 75g and i do not plan on adding any other fish bc i think that i would rather give my p's more space cuz this will reduce stress and they will get a better chance to grow large of the tank that u r talking about u could get a small serra but i would just spend the money and get a larger tnak it will benifit u and your p's in the long run


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Fresh said:


> not once have i ever seen anyone on this site say a 3ft tank is good for life. get your dick off the 20g rule for a second jesus. a tank that is at least 48x18 would be min. for 3 p's IMO, sorry if i want to give my p's their room
> [snapback]800075[/snapback]​


and no one added wrong... i have been here since June (not registered til Nov)... so Feb, Mar April, May.... 4 months


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm not trying to make you feel like you're doing anything wrong man, i just think p's need at least 48in of length bc they are swimmers

i apologize for anything personal i said

it is your tank after all

no hard feelings


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> chill people good lord ok i had 3 caribes in a 55 gal for about 4 months i put them in a 75g and i do not plan on adding any other fish bc i think that i would rather give my p's more space cuz this will reduce stress and they will get a better chance to grow large of the tank that u r talking about u could get a small serra but i would just spend the money and get a larger tnak it will benifit u and your p's in the long run
> [snapback]800094[/snapback]​


my tank has a much larger footprint than a normal 55. i already have my Ps... i currently have 4 (got 4 juveys in case they decided to eat one of themselves in their juvy stage) .. i will be getting rid of one to a friend or an LFS when they get larger.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Fresh said:


> i'm not trying to make you feel like you're doing anything wrong man, i just think p's need at least 48in of length bc they are swimmers
> 
> i apologize for anything personal i said
> 
> ...


no hard feelings at all







.... it is the internet after all... everyone is welcome to opinions







and obviously if my fish get stressed out when they are full grown, i would do something about it


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> i have been here since June (not registered til Nov)
> [snapback]800095[/snapback]​


now how the hell would i know that?


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

hehe.. i said it a couple posts up (no exact date tho)... apologies from my end as well.... nothing personal meant in all that craziness... hehe


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

no doubt. i can get carried away really easy when it comes to arguments

i gotta stop it somehow


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

hehe...same here. and the internet can be an evil, evil tool









btw..im getting the occasional red X on ur avatar.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea dunno whats going on there. been like that since the new board update. it comes and goes like a late night whore


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Fresh said:


> yea dunno whats going on there. been like that since the new board update. it comes and goes like a late night whore
> [snapback]800131[/snapback]​


lol... strange


----------

